

Freshdesk permanently stores contact information, including deleted users - sinak
https://support.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/5495

======
sinak
Not sure how many other companies do this, but it seems really bad for user
privacy.

Any time you email the support system of a company that uses Freshdesk to
manage tickets, your information gets stored in their system permanently, with
no way to delete.

